# Korean Fried Cauliflower “Wings”



## powerplantop (Oct 28, 2018)

Korean Fried Cauliflower “Wings”

Make the sauce by mixing together 2 Tablespoons of Korean Red Pepper Paste or Gochujang. 2 Tablespoons of Ketchup, I know it's not a traditional ingredient but trust me it works. 1 Tablespoon raw sugar, 1 Tablespoon of soy sauce, 1 teaspoon sesame oil, 1 Tablespoon of honey (to make this Vegan use agave nectar), 1/2 teaspoon finely minced garlic.

Make the batter by mixing together 1/4 cup sweet rice flour, 1/4 cup potato starch, 1/2 teaspoon granulated garlic, 1/4 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon white pepper, 6 Tablespoons (90 ml) of water. Mix everything together. If your batter is to think add a little more water. This batch needed a total of 7 tablespoons, but usually 6 is enough. It depends on how I measure the other ingredients.

Cut the cauliflower into wing size pieces.

In a big bowl add the cauliflower and coat with your batter
Put them on a parchment lined baking pan. Besure to leave a little space in between so they can cook quickly. Place then into an oven preheated to 425 F or 218 C for 30 minutes or until they start to get some spots.

After 30 minutes place your "wings" into a big bowl add some sauce and toss them to coat. Return them to the baking pan leaving space between them. Place them back into the oven for 15 minutes. Or until the start to get some black spots.

Plate them up, top with sesame seeds and serve.

Link to printable recipe: Korean Fried Cauliflower “Wings”


----------

